# wie findet ihr die idee..



## Peggy Sue (10. April 2007)

...von dem neuen Games-Magazin für frauen "play vanilla"?

also ich finds ne echt gute sache, da hat die zeitschrifte-industrie wirklich ne marktlücke entdeckt.
hab auf der seite schonmal ne leseprobe gemacht und da sind WIRKLICH interessante berichte für zockerweibchen.. taschen für ds, spieleberichte, etc pp.

was haltet ihr davon?
fühlt ihr männer euch jetzt vll verdrängt?


p.s.: wieso gibts hier nicht den ugly-smiley? 
ich bin enttäuscht!


----------



## Dubitare (10. April 2007)

I've absolutely no idea what's going on...


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2007)

Achtung unparteiischer Kommentar: PlayVanilla rockt auf jeden Fall *g*

Link zum Thema: http://www.buffed.de/news/1396/play-vanill...ofort-im-handel

Nur haben wir zur entsprechenden News die Kommentare deaktivert - da einige User leider nicht in der Lage sind, sich während einer Pseudo-Kritik auch gewählt auszudrücken.


----------



## Seogoa (10. April 2007)

Ich find die Idee mal Klasse, 
wenn ich vom weiblichen geschlecht wäre würd ichs vllt lesen, aber mhhh.... ich glaub ich schau mir die mal im Laden an und kauf sie mir mal Probe weise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (10. April 2007)

Mit der Begruendung du hast eine Freundin die verhindert ist, sich das Magazin selbst zu kaufen? Ich wuerde als Verkäufer ja schief gucken wenn ein Mann sich ein Games-Magazin fuer Frauen kauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (10. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Mit der Begruendung du hast eine Freundin die verhindert ist, sich das Magazin selbst zu kaufen? Ich wuerde als Verkäufer ja schief gucken wenn ein Mann sich ein Games-Magazin fuer Frauen kauft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den spruch nutzt du wohl immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw arbeite ich in dem laden wo ich mir die kaufe.
und an der kasse achtet man eh kaum drauf was man da hat, die kassieren suchen den scancode oder die ean nummer und dann sagen sie mir was sie haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evildead (11. April 2007)

Ich finde ihr solltet euch mal mit frau Merkel zufrieden geben. 
Selbst harte Gott und die Welt Magazine alla Spiegel, Stern und co sind schon voll verweichlicht geworden. 

Mehr Gefühl und mehr Wärme in einem Artikel, weniger nackte Fakten sondern mehr Story umschreiben.... omg. (lest wieder Bücher...)
Bald liest man dann, wie man sich fühlt beim Spielen und hat ein Potrait von Ursula Schmitt die 2 Fache Mutter, Berufstätig ist und trotzdem ein Episches Flugmount fliegt. 
Dann erfahren wir auch welcher Einrichtungsstil am besten zu WoW Past und welcher besser zu HDR Online past. 

Bald stehn wir in Glasssäulen und unsere Samen werden nur noch per drehhan aus uns abgezapft. 

Stopt diesen Wahn kämpft dagegen an, Die Welt muss wieder "Hart aber gerechnet" und nich "weich und mach jedem recht", werden. 


Meine nicht ganz ernstzunehmende Antwort die aber nicht ganz so verkehrt ist =)
Mfg Wingless


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Evildead schrieb:


> Bald liest man dann, wie man sich fühlt beim Spielen und hat ein Potrait von Ursula Schmitt die 2 Fache Mutter, Berufstätig ist und trotzdem ein Episches Flugmount fliegt.
> Dann erfahren wir auch welcher Einrichtungsstil am besten zu WoW Past und welcher besser zu HDR Online past.


Gerade das ist die Zukunft auf die ich mich freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (11. April 2007)

Na klar! Der Spruchh ownt voll, wenn man dumm angemacht wird. Dann gucken die Verkäufer nämlich immer dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (11. April 2007)

mal ein negativer Artikel über diese Zeitschrift:

Link 

Irgendwie war es klar, das sowas nur ein Mann schreiben kann -.-
Natürlich richte ich meine Wohnung passend zu meiner PS3 ein, was denkt ihr denn? Alles muss zueinander passen. *scherz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum sollte man nicht mit Nintendo Wii abnehmen können?

Ich finde es gut, das es eine Computerzeitschrift auch für Frauen gibt. Auch wenn ich sie nicht lesen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (11. April 2007)

Ich finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht....
aber wer weiß wie lange sie sich hält. 
Ich meine was ist den der große Unterschied? 
Ich wusste bis jetzt noch nicht das Frauen die sich für Games interessieren, davon abgeschreckt werden eine der gängigen Gaming Zeitschriften zu kaufen nur weil sie denken das es eine Männer Zeitung ist.
Muss zugeben ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen darin zu lesen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Unterschiede so gravierend sein werden.
Oder irre ich da vielleicht?


----------



## AhLuuum (11. April 2007)

Ich als Frau z.B. wuerde wohl KEINE PCA kaufen. Ich kenne keine Frau die schwarzen Humor hat fällt mir grad auf. oO


----------



## un4go10 (11. April 2007)

Jetzt wo dus sagst...kenn ich auch keine...
Aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich auch keine Frau in meinem bekanntenkreis die sich sonderlich für PC games Interesiert.


----------



## Peggy Sue (12. April 2007)

ich finds einfach schön,dass den frauen sowas angeboten wird.
klar,dass sie nicht jeden geschmack dabei treffen können aber die möglichkeit, als zockerweib nicht ganz aussen vor zu stehen gibts ja wohl.


so, hab dem lieben herrn lückerath, der die kritik an der zeitschrift ausübt,mal ne email geschrieben, mir war langweilig^^ :

"hallo herr lückerath,

ich habe letztens ihren artikel über die neue "play vanilla" gelesen und muss doch sagen dass es sehr schnell die Grenze zur Lächerlichkeit überschreitet.
Vielleicht sollten Sie ihr Konzept nochmal neu überdenken und die Zeitschrift auch von der Zielgruppe testen lassen, die vom Produkt gedacht war, "wäre mal das intelligentere Konzept gewesen."

mfG"


----------



## Kruaal (12. April 2007)

Keine meiner weiblichen Bekannten interessiert sich grundsätzlich für eine Spielezeitschrift die für Frauen konzipiert ist... noch dazu von einem Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peggy Sue (12. April 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Keine meiner weiblichen Bekannten interessiert sich grundsätzlich für eine Spielezeitschrift die für Frauen konzipiert ist... noch dazu von einem Mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kommst du zu der annahme,dass ein mann redakteur der zeitung ist?


----------



## AhLuuum (12. April 2007)

Mir kam grad der Gedanke, wieso man eigentlich eine PC-Zeitschrift fuer Frauen entwerfen muss? Hat das Magazin "frauenfreundlichere" Layouts? Hat das Magazin andere Farben? Oder ist das Magazin simpler, sprich mit weniger Fachausdruecken, geschrieben? Und denken die Autoren damit, dass eine computerinteressierte Frauen "duemmer" sind als computerinteressierte Männer?

/discuss


----------



## Peggy Sue (12. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Mir kam grad der Gedanke, wieso man eigentlich eine PC-Zeitschrift fuer Frauen entwerfen muss? Hat das Magazin "frauenfreundlichere" Layouts? Hat das Magazin andere Farben? Oder ist das Magazin simpler, sprich mit weniger Fachausdruecken, geschrieben? Und denken die Autoren damit, dass eine computerinteressierte Frauen "duemmer" sind als computerinteressierte Männer?
> 
> /discuss



ne hat damit nix zu tun. aber frauen interessieren sich "in der regel" seltener für ego shooter. ich finds meiner meinung nach interessanter nicht nur die fakten von irgendwelchen vergleichen von aktuellen laptops in einer langweiligen tabelle zu lesen sondern dass es bei der technik da auch um das design und das praktische, alltägliche dreht.
jetzt mal ehrlich, so ne computer bild ist mehr als langweilig. ich würd sie mir auch nie kaufen wenn da nix drin ist,was ich unbedingt wissen muss.


----------



## Minati (13. April 2007)

ich sag mal, was meine meinung ist:

zu hause haben wir immer die Gamestar und ich lese jeden artikel, der spielauszüge, neuvorstellungen enthält (außer ego-shootern. ich zocke zwar ab und an call of duty, dann aber auch nur mit freunden - die mich immer abschießen *wein*) aber alles, was in's technische geht .. nee danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß zwar schon, wie ich meinen computer anschließen muss und wie ich was installiere (windows, programme etc. pp.) aber was da für ne neue grafikkarte, oder laufwerk oder oder oder rausgekommen ist, interessiert mich nicht die bohne .. außer bei mäusen und tft's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen finde ich es eigentlich gut, das es ne frauenzeitschrift über games gibt, die weniger mit technischen sachen bespickt ist


----------



## Peggy Sue (13. April 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> ich sag mal, was meine meinung ist:
> 
> zu hause haben wir immer die Gamestar und ich lese jeden artikel, der spielauszüge, neuvorstellungen enthält (außer ego-shootern. ich zocke zwar ab und an call of duty, dann aber auch nur mit freunden - die mich immer abschießen *wein*) aber alles, was in's technische geht .. nee danke
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## AhLuuum (13. April 2007)

Mich interessieren auch nur bestimmte Themen. Hardware gehört da weniger zu. Deshalb kauf ich mir jedoch kein dafuer auf den Markt gekommenes Magazin, sondern kaufe mir die PCA, Gamestar, etc. wenn mich Spieleberichte interessieren.
Wieso dann extra fuer Frauen? Anscheinend muss es eine Verkaufsstatistik geben in der steht, dass sich Frauen mehr fuer Software interessieren als fuer Hardware. Das gleiche trifft denke ich jedoch auch bei den Männern auf. Wieso dann ein aufs Geschlecht bezogenes Magazin anstatt ein "allgemeines"?


----------



## Eed (14. April 2007)

Ich finde es zwar toll das jetzt Frauen, auch ein eigenes Gaming-Magazin neben den 800000 Klatsch-Blättern haben, aber ich denke das dieses Magazin nicht viel Erfolg haben wird. Vielleicht in den ersten Wochen, weil es sich auch Männer kaufen werden, aber dann denke ich, dass das langsam nachlassen wird.

Naja ich bin mal gespannt, ob dieses Heft auf Dauer ein Erfolg wird. Wenn wäre es schön, aber dran glauben tue ich nicht.

MfG,

Dee


----------



## un4go10 (15. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Wieso dann ein aufs Geschlecht bezogenes Magazin anstatt ein "allgemeines"?



Das ist eigentlich leicht zu beantworten. Damit wird mehr Geld gamacht. Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass es mehr Frauen kaufen weil drauf steht "Das Magazin nur für Frauen"(oder so ähnlich).
Aber würde es ein allgemeines Heft für beide Geschlechter geben glaube ich nicht das sie drauf schreiben würden "Für Männer und Frauen", dass würde blöd klingen sondern einfach nur einen normalen Titel geben und schon würden es weniger Frauen kaufen, weil sie denken das wieder nur größtenteils auf die Hardware
 und die neusten brutalen Ego-Shooter eingegenagen wird.

So denke ich, denken sich das wahrscheinlich die Marktforscher und darum gibt es jetzt halt das Heft für die Frau, dass speziell auf die interessen der Frau eingeht.
Meine Freundin würde es sich auch kaufen, weils angeblich schöner aussieht als die anderen Hefte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..OKay war doch nicht so leicht zu beantworten und ich hoffe es ist verständlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (15. April 2007)

Ich denke der Grund für das Spielemagazin für Frauen liegt darin das eigentlich alle bisherigen PC/Konsolen-Magazin von und für Männer geschrieben sind. Es steht zwar nicht drauf, aber man könnte es locker draufschreiben.

Bis auf wirklich ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen sind die Redakteure Männer (ich kenne eigentlich nur eine Ausnahme) und das schlägt sich natürlich auch in den Wertungen und der Auswahl an Spielen und Hardware nieder, über die berichtet wird. Die Berichte sind (durchaus auch unbewusst) für Männer geschrieben weil sie von Männern geschrieben wurden oder von Frauen die sich diesem Stil anpassen weil sie sich in einer vermeintlichen "Männerdomaine" eingliedern wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ja nichts gegen die Darstellung von nackten Frauen, Umfragen über das "Babe of the week" und tausend Fotos von "den heißesten Girls der GC", aber man kann doch nicht abstreiten das man an solchen Zeitschrift-Sections ziemlich deutig erkennen kann, dass der Mann als Spieler im Mittelpunkt steht.

Darüber hinaus denke ich auch durchaus das es unterschiedliche Interessen gibt, was Spiele oder z.B. auch Special Editions von Konsolen, etc. angeht... Über Spiele wie Animal Crossing, MySims und ähnliches wird zwar auch berichtet, aber ich denke in einer Frauenzeitschrift würde darüber vielleicht eher ein Special erscheinen als das 20. mal ein 15-Seiten Bericht üder den neuen FIFA-Fußball-Simulator.

Die Statistiken beweisen: Frauen und Männer überschneiden sich zwar bei der Spielewahl (siehe World of Warcraft) aber es gibt durchaus auch Unterschiede was die bevorzugten Spiele angeht. Warum also sollte ein Spielemagazin für Frauen also keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, wenn die bisherigen doch eigentlich "für Männer" sind?


----------



## un4go10 (15. April 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nichts gegen die Darstellung von nackten Frauen, Umfragen über das "Babe of the week" und tausend Fotos von "den heißesten Girls der GC", aber man kann doch nicht abstreiten das man an solchen Zeitschrift-Sections ziemlich deutig erkennen kann, dass der Mann als Spieler im Mittelpunkt steht.



Ich denke mal das wird eher für die vorpubertären Kiddies sein die endlich mal halbnackte Frauen sehen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Seren schrieb:


> Warum also sollte ein Spielemagazin für Frauen also keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, wenn die bisherigen doch eigentlich "für Männer" sind?



Find die Idee ja auch gut, nur wovor es mir graut, sind die Zeitungen die erscheinen wenn sich PlayVanilla gut verkauft. Wenn man bedenkt wie viele "<irgendwas> für die Frau" es mitlerweile gibt 
und ungefähr das gleiche dann für die Games Sektion passiert wirds schnell unübersichtlich. Man findet sich ja jetzt schon schlecht raus.


----------



## JustTobi (23. April 2007)

auszug aus einem artikel:
“Bass, Bass - wir brauchen Bass!” “Das Bo” bringt es auf den Punkt: Der Vibrator OhMiBod wird an die Kopfhörerbuchse angeschlossen und surrt im Takt der Musik. Für iPods und alle anderen MP3-Player. Rund 55 Euro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

pfff unnötig solln unsere weibchen doch ganz normale magazine lesen...


----------



## Liebea (9. Mai 2007)

also wenn sich da wer verdrängt fühlt weiß cih auch net weiter weil es giebt soviele Pc Zeitschriften wie Gamemaster oder Pc Action die fast nur von männern gelesen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb finde ich das ist ne Tolle Idee mal an die Frauen zu denken^^


----------



## Mädchenteam (11. Mai 2007)

Ich kenne dieses Magazin nicht, denke aber, es soll nur Geld einbringen. Ich denke, wenn Frau etwas über WOW wissen will oder sowieso aktiv beim spielen ist, dann wählt auch eine Frau ein Magazin, wo sie alles das erfährt, was sie wissen will. Dazu braucht es wirklich kein besonderes Frauen-WOW-Spielemagazin.
Mal so was nebenbei fragt.... Spielen die Frauen hier lieber die weiblichen Heldinnen oder die männlichen oder ist es egal ?
Ich, Mann von schon 47 Jahren, habe nur Mädels erschaffen, sie sehen einfach hübscher aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

